# Anyone has tried the Dayton iMM-6 RTA mic?



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

If so, what is your take on it. iPhone or Android? Which app are you using it with? Please elaborate on your experience with this RTA mic.

Unfortunately my Dayton UMM-6 just broke after I dropped it earlier today, the thin part broke off from the base at the base. I think it still works but I would not know until I triy it some other time as I was really bummed out to try it today. I am unsure if I am going to get another UMM-6 (or the MiniDSP) or this little iMM-6 mic.

At this point I am open to any other options as well, as long as they are USB or 1/8 inch headphone jack.










This is another interesting option if I can get my hands on one of them:










http://www.innovativemusic.com.au/micW_i436.html


----------



## styro (Mar 30, 2014)

fcarpio said:


> If so, what is your take on it. iPhone or Android? Which app are you using it with? Please elaborate on your experience with this RTA mic.
> 
> Unfortunately my Dayton UMM-6 just broke after I dropped it earlier today, the thin part broke off from the base at the base. I think it still works but I would not know until I triy it some other time as I was really bummed out to try it today. I am unsure if I am going to get another UMM-6 (or the MiniDSP) or this little iMM-6 mic.
> 
> ...


Since it was only $19 I think it was I tried the iMM-6 on my home system with my iPhone and JL Audio's free app and Studio Six RTA app and it didn't work very well. I had conflicting info between the 2 apps. SPL and RTA were way off when I compared the results. I still have the apps on my phone though. 

I checked the price of the i436 and thats quite expensive @ $150. miniDSP has the UMIK-1 for $75 that works really well with the free REW app. Runs on Windows, Mac and Linux. Although I read that the results in Linux aren't right.

REW - Room EQ Wizard Room Acoustics Software
UMIK-1 | MiniDSP


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

styro said:


> Since it was only $19 I think it was I tried the iMM-6 on my home system with my iPhone and JL Audio's free app and Studio Six RTA app and it didn't work very well. I had conflicting info between the 2 apps. SPL and RTA were way off when I compared the results. I still have the apps on my phone though.
> 
> I checked the price of the i436 and thats quite expensive @ $150. miniDSP has the UMIK-1 for $75 that works really well with the free REW app. Runs on Windows, Mac and Linux. Although I read that the results in Linux aren't right.
> 
> ...


Thank for your reply. I already use REW with my now defunct Dayton UMM-6. It is a shame that little mic/app combo did not workout too well for you as it would have been very convenient.

The Dayton is a great mic, but as I come to find out it is a little fragile. I just contacted Dayton so see if it is still under warranty or of they can fix it. This mic is very similar to the MiniDSP mic. If I have to buy another mic it would have to be one that is a little more rugged or a single piece that will not break apart.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I have one . I used cal file with audio tool ( the app) , I put cal file into it and taped it to the mic on my audio control meter , low and behold it was almost the same, the audio control seemed to be much more predictable and stable as far as averaging goes the frequency responce was good tho , pretty much dialed in a flat responce next to a known good meter , any movements of the mic would make the frequency response change where the audio control seemed much more omnidirectional, but for 30 buck for a mic and a app, BRAVO!!! It will get you close , real close , it's would be considered a tool rather a toy. I wouldn't trust it if I was going into the judging lanes with a audio control , but it WILL dial your system in quite nicely, in fact I use ignore now than the big meter because it's so handy. I like the sign wave generators very nice for listening for left right diff ranches in frequency responce, the rt60 works good too , had it on android Galaxy S4 witch audio tool was meant for its available for iOS now so I going to give it a whirl cause I'm in iPhone now , but yes it's awesome


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

oabeieo said:


> I have one . I used cal file with audio tool ( the app) , I put cal file into it and taped it to the mic on my audio control meter , low and behold it was almost the same, the audio control seemed to be much more predictable and stable as far as averaging goes the frequency responce was good tho , pretty much dialed in a flat responce next to a known good meter , any movements of the mic would make the frequency response change where the audio control seemed much more omnidirectional, but for 30 buck for a mic and a app, BRAVO!!! It will get you close , real close , it's would be considered a tool rather a toy. I wouldn't trust it if I was going into the judging lanes with a audio control , but it WILL dial your system in quite nicely, in fact I use ignore now than the big meter because it's so handy. I like the sign wave generators very nice for listening for left right diff ranches in frequency responce, the rt60 works good too , had it on android Galaxy S4 witch audio tool was meant for its available for iOS now so I going to give it a whirl cause I'm in iPhone now , but yes it's awesome


Thanks for your reply. What was that Android app name?


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a couple of them. Pretty decent, I use it with an Android tablet and some RTA program. I tried to use it with the Helix RTA and it didn't work that well, but it was probably the computer I was running the SW on


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Audio Tool.

I use it as well. A little finiky but very accurate for the money. You can get a better mic/app combo but probably not for any where close to the $ 24 I paid.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought one several months ago and have not used it.....I recently purchased a PAA 3 hand held audio analyzer when I get time (if I get time, lol) I could test both to see if the 16.00 iMM-6 compares to a 300.00 AA hand held unit.


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

get the EMM-6 and a cheap USB interface. The mic is much more sturdy than the UMM-6 and works wonderfully.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

fcarpio said:


> Thanks for your reply. What was that Android app name?


Audio tool by Julian bunn , works great!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Yeah the iMM6 works nice with AudioTool with the cal file. it can also detect and show the superhigh frequencies when I can't hear it.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

When you download it and get the cal file from Dayton installed and take your first measurements make sure none of the weights are on, it has ; A ,x curve, and a couple more I think . You just want weighting to be flat for pink noise RTA , weighting is for other uses , diffrent environmental offsets etc . The pink noise built in is ok but it's mono pink noise , that's ok for doing separate left and right eq analysis but when you combine and have booth left and righ on at same time you will want stereo pink noise , I usually like the one off IASCA disks , for some reason there later noise post2001 does the best IMO. I know IASCA changed the noise a few times , it's almost all the same stuff really any will work but I've had best sounding cars using that noise ,


----------



## iamstubb (Sep 6, 2013)

I have one that I am using with REW on a laptop that has a combined mic/headphone output. With the calibration it seems to work very well. I haven't compared it to anything, but readings between REW and TrueRTA are very close when calibrated and using the specific calibration file from the website. I calibrated my system with a loop-back Y adapter, and I use the output on the imm6 into my auxiliary input in my system.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> I bought one several months ago and have not used it.....I recently purchased a PAA 3 hand held audio analyzer when I get time (if I get time, lol) I could test both to see if the 16.00 iMM-6 compares to a 300.00 AA hand held unit.


That PAA3 is a very nice unit, it tells you what to do. I wish I could find one used as the new ones I found were in the $400 range. That comparison would be great if you can do it.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

jdsoldger said:


> get the EMM-6 and a cheap USB interface. The mic is much more sturdy than the UMM-6 and works wonderfully.


It does look more sturdy, the thin part is much thicker than my UMM-6. But I would have to research more mics if I open my choices to XLR.


----------



## ajsmcs (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been using one with Audio Tools for going on a year. The key is uploading the cal file. 

Btw, AudioTools customer support is phenomenal. They are very quick to answer any questions.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I've been using one for a while with Audio Tools on Android and it works ok. I downloaded the calibration file and it seems to be pretty accurate for the most part. For $16 you can't really beat it. I wouldn't tune depending on it though. I use it more for a double check or in trying to narrow down a trouble spot I'm having trouble finding with my ears.


----------



## styro (Mar 30, 2014)

You'll get results with the imm-6 but I found that they were very conflicting with different apps. I would think it would work better on a PC. It could have been my phone though and I used it in the home maybe in a car it works better. I still have the mic and if I have time this weekend I'll compare between the 2 apps along with Rew and TrueRTA with the umik-1.


----------



## iamstubb (Sep 6, 2013)

When using it in a phone/tablet app, isn't it limited to 8k in the high end? I don't think phone hardware works above that due to sampling rate issues. I think conflicting results may have more to do with that rather than the mic itself. I have also noticed the calibration files (I have purchased two since I accidentally shorted my first one) don't show huge correction factors.


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Another Audio Tool+ imm-6 user. One thing i've noticed that causes issues more often than not is the internal audio chip of the cell phone in use as well. My Samsung Galaxy Note 2 uses a wolfsen audio chip and seems to do a phenomenal job, but my LG G3 is just horrible.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

iamstubb said:


> When using it in a phone/tablet app, isn't it limited to 8k in the high end? I don't think phone hardware works above that due to sampling rate issues. I think conflicting results may have more to do with that rather than the mic itself. I have also noticed the calibration files (I have purchased two since I accidentally shorted my first one) don't show huge correction factors.


You probably weren't zoomed in , you have to pinch the screen and zoom to whe sensitivity you want and spectrum you want to see. I usually pinch screen so I can see the graph in 1to3 db increments, than move it up or down with finger

With this imm6 mic there is no hardware issues as far as sample rate it works fine I don't know where u heard that


----------



## iamstubb (Sep 6, 2013)

oabeieo said:


> You probably weren't zoomed in , you have to pinch the screen and zoom to whe sensitivity you want and spectrum you want to see. I usually pinch screen so I can see the graph in 1to3 db increments, than move it up or down with finger


Thanks for the tip!


----------

